# Door Dash Completion Rates



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

We drivers should not be punished by lower completion rates if we choose not to wait for an order when the food is not ready. This is systematically that is something out of the drivers control.

It seems that a lot of times the dispatcher wants to send the driver to a restaurant before the restaurant even gets the order. Other times the restaurant is extremely busy and there is an extended wait time.

How is this any of our faults? We either stand around and not get paid extra for our time, or we unassign and our completion rates get knocked down to punish us.

I remember when Uber used to do the same thing with pax cancellations. Even if you waited 5 mins, the cancellation counted against you, although it is no longer like that at least not on my market…

Door Dash should adapt a similar model when it comes to the food not being ready. Either pay us for our wait times, and/or don’t count such unassignment against the driver.

Just my opinion… feel free to agree or disagree.


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

That's why there's so few places you can actually pick up from. Because most of it is never ready.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

DD is much better than GH when it comes to driver wait time. GH will send you as soon as they booked the order.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

This should be expanded. Cancellations should not count if they happened before the food was picked up. Partucularly because info on the orders is so limited when we accept deliveries. With UE, they are very predatory with crappy offers when we’re in the middle of completing an accepted order, sending horrid pings either at key moments in navigation or while we’re completing the delivery. Yes, I usually pause orders once I accept one, but sometimes I forget. Out of 9 cancellations on my account, 8 were accidental “accept”, and only 1 was a piggyback on a solid offer.

They will, of course, never change this as it’s intentional. They design it to get you to accept crap offers and be too intimidated to cancel.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

SinTaxERROR said:


> We drivers should not be punished by lower completion rates if we choose not to wait for an order when the food is not ready. This is systematically that is something out of the drivers control.
> 
> It seems that a lot of times the dispatcher wants to send the driver to a restaurant before the restaurant even gets the order. Other times the restaurant is extremely busy and there is an extended wait time.
> 
> ...


Unfortunately even though I agree with you arguing about it here accomplishes nothing.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> This should be expanded. Cancellations should not count if they happened before the food was picked up. Partucularly because info on the orders is so limited when we accept deliveries. With UE, they are very predatory with crappy offers when we’re in the middle of completing an accepted order, sending horrid pings either at key moments in navigation or while we’re completing the delivery. Yes, I usually pause orders once I accept one, but sometimes I forget. Out of 9 cancellations on my account, 8 were accidental “accept”, and only 1 was a piggyback on a solid offer.
> 
> They will, of course, never change this as it’s intentional. They design it to get you to accept crap offers and be too intimidated to cancel.


The purpose of everything you listed is to catch the drivers when they're most vulnerable, which is when they're distracted.

Way back when I was one of the first posters on this website to point out the things you listed and a few nice folks offered to give me some tin foil hats.

If you pay attention you'll start to notice even more patterns, some of them truly bizarre and even dangerous as far as driving is concerned. If you start to notice them and list them you may also get tin foil hat offers.

Here's some actions that often induce garbage pings...


Sudden change in speed or direction of the car

Three point turns and backing into parking spaces

Exiting the vehicle 

Exiting the vehicle and going into a building such as 7-11 (often times when I go into 7-11 or other stores my phone rings non-stop) 

Entering intersections and/or red lights

Using restrooms after dropoffs. The other day I couldn't help but laugh when an Uber driver's phone was pinging like crazy while he sitting on the toilet.

I'll say this for the soulless geeks who created these things, they may be evil and twisted but you've got to get them props for having extreme imaginations.


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

Nats121 said:


> The purpose of everything you listed is to catch the drivers when they're most vulnerable, which is when they're distracted.
> 
> Way back when I was one of the first posters on this website to point out the things you listed and a few nice folks offered to give me some tin foil hats.
> 
> ...


The most interesting pattern I have seen is what I call the “ping after the pass”. 

In other words, you get pinged right after you pass the road you need, or pinged right after you pass the restaurant entrance. In both cases you have to go out of your way to make possibly two u-turns or turn around to get back to where you need to be.

This pattern is not coincidental. It seems to be some twisted punishment because it happens quite a bit when in motion. I will generally just pass on the ping and keep on moving. Not worth the hassle of turning around when another ping will soon drop.

This not only happens on DD but it used to happen on Uber x as well.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Obviously Uber's using AI to predict driver behavior such as assuming that a driver who goes to a room on the ground floor of a high-rise apartment building after dropping off an order is likely to be using the restroom. A driver who's doing his business in a restroom and has to fumble for his ringing phone definitely meets the description of a vulnerable, distracted driver. I've "accepted" many orders while fumbling for my phone while using urinals.

I should add that in addition to catching drivers while they're distracted Uber will oftentimes convert the entire screen into an "Accept Box". This means that if ANY part of the screen is touched the pings gets accepted. A large percentage of my cancellations have been due to orders being "accepted" even though my fingers are at the TOP of the screen.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

SinTaxERROR said:


> The most interesting pattern I have seen is what I call the “ping after the pass”.
> 
> In other words, you get pinged right after you pass the road you need, or pinged right after you pass the restaurant entrance. In both cases you have to go out of your way to make possibly two u-turns or turn around to get back to where you need to be.
> 
> ...


Uber Eats does that all the time and it pisses me off, especially given the high gas prices.

I think the reason they do it is to buy time for the restaurant to prepare the order. Uber doesn't want to offend the restaurants by having the rabble drivers waiting at the restaurants so they deliberately make the drivers waste time and gas by waiting until the driver is off course before sending the ping.

Waiting at the restaurant doesn't burn gas but driving past the restaurant or away from the restaurant does.

Keep in mind that in all likelihood the order has already been in your phone for at least a minute or more BEFORE you get the ping so Uber KNOWS where you are before you get the ping.

One thing I've noticed is that Uber doesn't pull that BS for crummy orders because they know drivers aren't willing to make U-turns to pick up garbage orders. For garbage orders Uber gives me plenty of notice so I don't pass the restaurant.


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

I read here that GH is letting you cancel orders that you mistakenly accepted now.
Unlike DD.
Last night, just as I was reaching out to click on Return To Dash, instead, I accepted an order from some Smoothie place.
I would not accept an order from this place if it were the last woman on earth.
Last time I picked up from there, it took 35 minutes for 2, and I was the first in line.
Anyway, I had to eat a completion ding. There was no way I was going to fullfill this order.

@Nats121 knows what I'm talking about. He has reported this too.
It pisses me off that you aren't really 100% sure that you are clicking on what you expect to be clicking on.


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

Nats121 said:


> Uber Eats does that all the time and it pisses me off, especially given the high gas prices.
> 
> I think the reason they do it is to buy time for the restaurant to prepare the order. Uber doesn't want to offend the restaurants by having the rabble drivers waiting at the restaurants so they deliberately make the drivers waste time and gas by waiting until the driver is off course before sending the ping.
> 
> ...


Yep. I totally agree.


----------



## Ed Elivery (3 mo ago)

Seamus said:


> DD is much better than GH when it comes to driver wait time. GH will send you as soon as they booked the order.


Hmm, in my market it's the exact opposite. Weird.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Rickos69 said:


> I read here that GH is letting you cancel orders that you mistakenly accepted now.
> Unlike DD.
> Last night, just as I was reaching out to click on Return To Dash, instead, I accepted an order from some Smoothie place.
> I would not accept an order from this place if it were the last woman on earth.
> ...


I know exactly what you're talking about. The Return To Dash button is a trap DD occasionally uses to hide horrible orders from unsuspecting drivers. By tapping the button you're "accepting" the secret prize lurking underneath the button.

This is why I don't touch that button and I warn others not to touch it either.


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

Rickos69 said:


> I read here that GH is letting you cancel orders that you mistakenly accepted now.
> Unlike DD.
> Last night, just as I was reaching out to click on Return To Dash, instead, I accepted an order from some Smoothie place.
> I would not accept an order from this place if it were the last woman on earth.
> ...


Pause the dash so this does not happen. It seems that sometimes the underlying object layers bleed through causing the buttons below to be clicked as well. I don’t think this is done on purpose, I think it’s just bad coding. By pausing the dash, it adds an extra layer that cannot be clicked through.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

SinTaxERROR said:


> It seems that sometimes the underlying object layers bleed through causing the buttons below to be clicked as well. I don’t think this is done on purpose, I think it’s just bad coding.


I might be more willing to give DD and Uber the benefit of the doubt that it's bad coding if some of the bleed thru orders were decent, but they never are. Virtually every bleed thru is pure trash, usually a long distance double for terrible money. The same is true for Eats.


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

Nats121 said:


> I might be more willing to give DD and Uber the benefit of the doubt that it's bad coding if some of the bleed thru orders were decent, but they never are. Virtually every bleed thru is pure trash, usually a long distance double for terrible money. The same is true for Eats.


I think the bad streaks are part of the app patterns we talked about earlier. But if in certain parts of a given day people are tipping poorly then everyone might be getting trash orders, just not only you and me.


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

Nats121 said:


> I might be more willing to give DD and Uber the benefit of the doubt that it's bad coding if some of the bleed thru orders were decent, but they never are. Virtually every bleed thru is pure trash, usually a long distance double for terrible money. The same is true for Eats.


So, I found the only way to be absolutely sure you don't accidentally click on an unwanted order is :
If you are on the home screen, DO NOT click on Return To Dash.
Click on the back arrow on your task bar.
That will "close" the app. Click on the DD app button and it will take you right back to the Dash screen.
It may sound like a lot of work, but it is quick. At least for me. Better than wasting Unassigns.
Its only one extra click.


----------



## ColonyMark (Sep 26, 2019)

Hey I wonder what Reba McEntire is doing now


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

ColonyMark said:


> Hey I wonder what Reba McEntire is doing now


Getting a tour ready.








Reba McEntire 2023 tour: What to know about tickets, prices, schedule


Reba McEntire is heading out on her “Reba: Live In Concert Tour” in 2023. We found the best prices on tickets for all shows.




nypost.com


----------



## ColonyMark (Sep 26, 2019)

Rickos69 said:


> Getting a tour ready.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks!


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Rickos69 said:


> So, I found the only way to be absolutely sure you don't accidentally click on an unwanted order is :
> If you are on the home screen, DO NOT click on Return To Dash.
> Click on the back arrow on your task bar.
> That will "close" the app. Click on the DD app button and it will take you right back to the Dash screen.
> ...


I learned the hard way after getting burned a few times that the "Return to Dash" button was a potential Venus Fly Trap DD likes to occasionally use to unload some of their worst of the worst garbage.

It also sucks the way DD made sure to place the ACCEPT button way down the bottom of the screen which can be "accidentally" touched by a Dasher who needs to use the bottom buttons of the phone.


----------



## The Justice League (2 mo ago)

Seamus said:


> DD is much better than GH when it comes to driver wait time. GH will send you as soon as they booked the order.


In my region in California, GH offers are almost always ready when I arrive. On par with UE.

Prop. 22 more or less pays for wait times.

Amazing how the GH app can dispatch properly when their money is on the line.


----------



## The Justice League (2 mo ago)

Nats121 said:


> The purpose of everything you listed is to catch the drivers when they're most vulnerable, which is when they're distracted.
> 
> Way back when I was one of the first posters on this website to point out the things you listed and a few nice folks offered to give me some tin foil hats.
> 
> ...


So,

Seems you declined the tin foil hat protection.


----------



## The Justice League (2 mo ago)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> This should be expanded. Cancellations should not count if they happened before the food was picked up. Partucularly because info on the orders is so limited when we accept deliveries. With UE, they are very predatory with crappy offers when we’re in the middle of completing an accepted order, sending horrid pings either at key moments in navigation or while we’re completing the delivery. Yes, I usually pause orders once I accept one, but sometimes I forget. Out of 9 cancellations on my account, 8 were accidental “accept”, and only 1 was a piggyback on a solid offer.
> 
> They will, of course, never change this as it’s intentional. They design it to get you to accept crap offers and be too intimidated to cancel.


Cancelling before pickup naturally affects your cancellation rate.

DD lets you cancel 20 of the last 100 that you accepted before it becomes a problem. That is a generous allowance.

Regarding UE accidental accepts, there is another solution rather than turning off offers. At least on Android phones.


----------



## The Justice League (2 mo ago)

jaxbeachrides said:


> That's why there's so few places you can actually pick up from. Because most of it is never ready.


Market dependent?


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

Without prop 22, they send the driver without any confirmation from the restaurant. They could be closed, no tablet, no cooks, no power.


----------



## The Justice League (2 mo ago)

jaxbeachrides said:


> Without prop 22, they send the driver without any confirmation from the restaurant. They could be closed, no tablet, no cooks, no power.


Same problems in CA.

Prop. 22 does not address the problems you listed.


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

The Justice League said:


> Same problems in CA.
> 
> Prop. 22 does not address the problems you listed.


Oh.



The Justice League said:


> In my region in California, GH offers are almost always ready when I arrive. On par with UE.
> 
> Prop. 22 more or less pays for wait times.
> 
> Amazing how the GH app can dispatch properly when their money is on the line.


----------



## Rideshare drv (Aug 8, 2019)

Not having the food ready for pickup it is one of the many drawbacks this gig apps have.
Want to know the reason why???
Is because it doesn't cost them a single penny
for you to be there waiting for the food.
When you call DD SUPPORT they will tell you straight forward you have to wait 30 MINUTES before they consider un-assigning the order and still if you are un-assign they still punish you with a violation of contract. You got 3 of those and you are DEACTIVATED PERMANENT.
It doesn't sound like we are independent contractors to them after all. That is why the owners of all those gig apps have united and have spend millions of dollars to buy people in the government sector to pass laws that will benefit them and not the driver. They did it in California with Prop22. But thanks to the constant battle of Rideshare united and others, a Judge from Alameda Superior Court of California ruled that Proposition 22, the ballot initiative that excluded many app-based workers from foundational labor laws, violates the California constitution and must be struck down in its entirety. and now those Gig app owner have decided once again to fight the Judge order but now they are going in to the federal government level with their millions to lobbyist to buy some shady legislation. 
As long drivers do not fight back those gig apps will treat people like cattle and it is all on you to make this industry work for you or against you, but it takes some gusts and sacrifices, the question are you wiling to do that?
or do you still want to put up with B.S. like the order is not ready and still they punish you,
The choice is up to you.


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

Rideshare drv said:


> Not having the food ready for pickup it is one of the many drawbacks this gig apps have.
> Want to know the reason why???
> Is because it doesn't cost them a single penny
> for you to be there waiting for the food.
> ...


I have spoken with support many times regarding this exact issue.
All of them agreed that there is no contract violation for unassigning.
However, your completion rate goes down by 1% for each order unassigned.
Whether they do it for you, or you do it yourself.
As for getting paid past 30 minutes, I have deard that this is in the future, howver not currently active.


----------



## Rideshare drv (Aug 8, 2019)

Rickos69 said:


> I have spoken with support many times regarding this exact issue.
> All of them agreed that there is no contract violation for unassigning.
> However, your completion rate goes down by 1% for each order unassigned.
> Whether they do it for you, or you do it yourself.
> As for getting paid past 30 minutes, I have deard that this is in the future, howver not currently active.


As for my own experience i had a Violation of contract for one order i refuse to deliver it already waited more than 30 minutes and i told them i will not deliver that order. i rather take a different order and make up for the lost money and time than delivering a lousy 5.00 order and they did UN-assign the order and later i got the notification on the app i had committed a violation of contract and that it will remain until i accomplish 100 more deliveries and then they will remove it but i was warn if i get 2 more violations i will be DEACTIVATED. 
So whoever told you that on the other end is a flat lie.
They did remove the violation after 100 new deliveries but i no longer work full or part time DD.
i only do it when i am bored or when i want to go from point A to point B. i get to go were i want and i get paid at the same time. That is the smart way to do it. but as a full time driver or part time NO WAY The earnings are not worth it.
Thank God i am a true independent contractor and work in the entertainment industry. And can make a decent living working as an I.C on the weekends.


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

Rideshare drv said:


> As for my own experience i had a Violation of contract for one order i refuse to deliver it already waited more than 30 minutes and i told them i will not deliver that order. i rather take a different order and make up for the lost money and time than delivering a lousy 5.00 order and they did UN-assign the order and later i got the notification on the app i had committed a violation of contract and that it will remain until i accomplish 100 more deliveries and then they will remove it but i was warn if i get 2 more violations i will be DEACTIVATED.
> So whoever told you that on the other end is a flat lie.
> They did remove the violation after 100 new deliveries but i no longer work full or part time DD.
> i only do it when i am bored or when i want to go from point A to point B. i get to go were i want and i get paid at the same time. That is the smart way to do it. but as a full time driver or part time NO WAY The earnings are not worth it.
> Thank God i am a true independent contractor and work in the entertainment industry. And can make a decent living working as an I.C on the weekends.


For some reason I am getting the feeling that the agent you spoke with gave you the contract violation out of spite.
As many times as I have spoken with them, not even a hint of a contract violation for unassigning an order I have not picked up yet.
But, as always, everyone has his/her own experiences.


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

Rickos69 said:


> I have spoken with support many times regarding this exact issue.
> All of them agreed that there is no contract violation for unassigning.
> However, your completion rate goes down by 1% for each order unassigned.
> Whether they do it for you, or you do it yourself.
> As for getting paid past 30 minutes, I have deard that this is in the future, howver not currently active.


It’s only a contract violation if you pick up the delivery and then unassign.

As long as the delivery is not in your possession when you unassign there is no violation.

I would not wait 30 minutes… EVER. I’m not getting paid, I’m certainly not waiting that long.


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

The Justice League said:


> Cancelling before pickup naturally affects your cancellation rate.
> 
> DD lets you cancel 20 of the last 100 that you accepted before it becomes a problem. That is a generous allowance.
> 
> Regarding UE accidental accepts, there is another solution rather than turning off offers. At least on Android phones.


You can do a lot of deliveries on DD every day. Rotating the completion rate back to 100 is not that difficult.


----------



## Rideshare drv (Aug 8, 2019)

That is the other thing i did learn from all this chats forums and conversations with other drivers,
you can have two identical situations but each one will have a different outcome.
that only means one thing, policies are applied depending on who you speak on the other end.
they do not have a scale set for situations they act like judges example three killer's one gets 10 and the other gets life sentence and the last one gets the dead sentence. that is how all this gig driver support representatives are behaving.
Extremely unfair but as i stated i just like to give share my feedback to everyone so they can learn and hopefully they will wake up on time before is too late and all of the sudden they have no income no car and a pyle of bills.

Best wishes to all drivers.
Be safe out there.


----------



## The Jax (Apr 17, 2018)

Nats121 said:


> The purpose of everything you listed is to catch the drivers when they're most vulnerable, which is when they're distracted.
> 
> Way back when I was one of the first posters on this website to point out the things you listed and a few nice folks offered to give me some tin foil hats.
> 
> If you pay attention you'll start to notice even more patterns, some of them truly bizarre and even dangerous as far as driving is concerned. If you start to notice them and list them you may also get tin foil hat offers.


I find your statement here to be ridiculous. Not in a way I think it is untrue. In a way that it is absolutely batsh*t crazy if that actually happens. What bothers me the most about your statement is, reading the other comments, it seems true.

To me, I do not notice this UNTIL NOW. For years now, I will turn off not accepting orders when I know I am vulnerable. If driving on the interstate back to my core area, I do not go available until I have committed to the exit and I am about to get off. Those passing the restaurant or in situations where it would be awkward to go back, I just ignore the offer and say to myself in the car, "Uh yea, not going to do that", then reject the offer.

I NEVER get offers in the bathroom because early on, that BS would be happening, like others were commenting, at the damn urinal!! Yea, I do not play that BS. I will either already have an offer accepted and have the whole accepting new offers turned off or I just have all my apps offline before i get out of the car to go in and use a restroom EVER. If this is happening, that makes me angry you guys are going through that.



Nats121 said:


> Uber Eats does that all the time and it pisses me off, especially given the high gas prices.
> 
> I think the reason they do it is to buy time for the restaurant to prepare the order. Uber doesn't want to offend the restaurants by having the rabble drivers waiting at the restaurants so they deliberately make the drivers waste time and gas by waiting until the driver is off course before sending the ping.
> 
> ...


What the hell? I was not aware of any of this but it sure seems to make sense. That is crazy you have noticed this. I think you are really on to something.



Rideshare drv said:


> When you call DD SUPPORT they will tell you straight forward you have to wait 30 MINUTES before they consider un-assigning the order and still if you are un-assign they still punish you with a violation of contract. You got 3 of those and you are DEACTIVATED PERMANENT.


THIS is why I have DD but refuse to use them. They keep wanting so much control over delivery partners. At least with Uber and their garbage orders, I can still dilly dally around to a point during a pickup and drop off, to app stack or stop at the store to grab a drink or get gas, etc, and Uber does not seem to care. However, I think this is also because, and going back to Uber's AI and driver behavior predictability, Uber knows after 5k deliveries that I will absolutely be delivering the order after I have committed so they have nothing to worry about. GH has gotten better with this too, to a point. As long as I am not going the opposite direction of the restaurant or drop off, the app leaves me alone.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Rickos69 said:


> For some reason I am getting the feeling that the agent you spoke with gave you the contract violation out of spite.


I've read some stories over they years about drivers being fired after getting into fights with DD phone support reps.


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

Nats121 said:


> I've read some stories over they years about drivers being fired after getting into fights with DD phone support reps.


For someone such as @Nats121 that likes to be technically correct all the time…it’s not “fired”… it’s “deactivated”… 🥳


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

SinTaxERROR said:


> For someone such as @Nats121 that likes to be technically correct all the time…it’s not “fired”… it’s “deactivated”… 🥳


Given their treatment by the gig companies, drivers are closer to being employees than they are business owners. 

The companies concocted the propaganda bullshit term "deactivate" to mislead the public into thinking that gig workers are true IC business owners.

I make a point of using the term "deactivate" as little as possible.

As far as I'm concerned a gig worker who's been kicked off the "platform" has been fired.


----------

